# Omg her hair is on fire in my brain



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

omg,

her hair is on fire

in my brain

i remember we would hang off the manhole at the park

then sister was gone

doc said she was going to be okay

flashbacks

rubber tires in the river

stealing a homeless man's bible - we were 10.

Little fire spirit.

This new girl,

her hair is on fire and burning a hole in my brain.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm very sorry. :'(


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'm very sorry. :'(


You really are telepathic


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> You really are telepathic


Nah, I'm just highly-empathetic at best :/


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

BUtt-sex!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> BUtt-sex!


What.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

TelepathicGoose said:


> What.


u r so naive


real men want butt sex

this poem is clearly about that


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> u r so naive
> 
> 
> real men want butt sex
> ...


ur mom is naive!!11


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

lol you two made me laugh so hard. @TelepathicGoose @GhostShadow


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

TelepathicGoose said:


> ur mom is naive!!11


i guess thats why she kids


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

GhostShadow said:


> i guess thats why she kids


( 2badsosad


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> lol you two made me laugh so hard. @TelepathicGoose @GhostShadow


I'm happy we made you feel better


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Whenever I need motivation in life I thnik, buttsex and i feel better


----------

